# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  Giúp đỡ cài đặt biến tần sunfat e550.

## Thanhcuongquynhon

Em có con biến tần sunfat e550 kết nối với card v5 studio theo sơ đồ x1 nối CM và nối Gnd nối với low từ card, x2 vào mid của card, x3 vào high của card, bảng thông số biến tần em cài như hình. Nhưng khi chạy trên phần mềm kéo thanh trượt lên hết cỡ thì biến tần chỉ chạy 200hz trong phần mềm em đã cài 24000 vòng,

Đây là em đọc trong catalog thấy thông số từ F1.08 đến F1.11 là cài các cấp tốc độ cho x1 đến x4, vậy F1.08 em để là 11 thì có đúng không vì card v5 chỉ có 3 dây ra cho biến tần nên x4 không có dây để đấu.
- nhờ các bác cao thủ giúp em với.

----------


## Ona

hình như thiếu F1.04 nữa thì phải. F1.04=400

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> hình như thiếu F1.04 nữa thì phải. F1.04=400


Cảm ơn bác, để chiều em kiểm tra lại thông số F1.04 xem sao, do em cài theo video trên youtube của đông phương, mà mỗi video lại lấy thông số khác nhau và card của họ lại có dây đấu vào x4 nữa, em cũng kiểm tra máy họ cài là kéo thanh trượt hết cỡ cũng chỉ lên 300hz( chắc để lâu hư khỏi bảo hành).

----------

